# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Howard Clark L6 Hira Zukuri Daisho (pics)

## JohnD

Man its been really quiet in here. Trying again :Smilie: 

Repost from The General Forum

Here's another one that you don't see everyday :Smilie:  

The daisho was sent to me to be repolished. I just finished working on the katana last night and here's a few pics for y'all. Please don't ask me why the ito is differen't colors.

Sorry again for the crappy shots. I'll take some more outdoor shots before I send this back to the owner. 

More pics on my Finished Projets

Hope you all like it :Smilie: 

 

Before:
 

After:

----------


## Dwight Pilkilton

People who cant really apprecieat subtle beauty that is. I think that is really nice. I especially like the Habaki.

Dwight P

----------

